# Living near military base?



## biscuit60 (Aug 14, 2011)

We have begun to plan and prepare. since we live in a suburb near a good size population area, we are starting to look for an area for a "fall back position. Based on several of the criteria, near a good lake, around an hour away or less, there is one area we are looking at that seems promising. However, the area is right outside a very large military base. In your opinions, would this be an added plus, or a detractor?

biscuit60


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

As long as the base isn't targeted and hit by an incoming explosive device it should be safe. I guess anything that caused general anarchy and martial law would put you kind of in the front line if they're sent out to bring about order. In movies they load the soldiers on trucks and take them to towns and cities to do this, but in real life they might not be able to. 

I guess it depends on what scenarios you're picturing as possible and probable. If it's just your "fall back" position you could use it for your main option and have another back-up plan in case whatever happens makes that location too dangerous to go to.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, there are several ways to look at this scenario. First off, military bases are a comfort zone to me. Being a military brat, I felt safest living on or near a base. That is just a personal feeling I have. Military families would probably come first over other civilians.

I'm sure that in the event of social unrest, there will be some form of military protection in your area.

Secondly, bases could easily be targeted in the event of wars. If you're living near a larger base and in a suburban area, that's like payday to the enemies. (Think Pearl Harbor)

Also, if you think of looking to the military to help you, don't forget about everyone else around you looking to get on that base for the military's protection. They'd be panicking if denied entrance and that would probably cause more of an uproar that you don't want to be caught in.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

The only advantage I could see is having surplus stores with primo items within a short driving distance. Other than that, being in close proximity to any military installation is not recommended.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much to echo what has been said, it has it's good points and bad points...

Do you know what units are assigned to that base? Find out what their primary mission might be; if it is administrative base, or a supply depot, you would probably be safe. If it is a base that has ICBMs, heavy bombers, air superiority forces... those would be "first strike" targets, from which I would stay away.

On the plus side, I doubt angry mobs would form around a military base as long as there is any sort of order maintained on that base. However, you could also wind up with a base commander who feels that it is his responsibility to take command of the entire area and rule with an iron fist. Hard to say how the chips could fall.


----------



## biscuit60 (Aug 14, 2011)

It's the 1st Cav. The base is Ft. Hood.

Biscuit60


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

It is in your favor and I feel that you will be in a safe position, if there is a nuclear attack it really would not matter where you try to "hide"........but of course I am in the safest area in the US here in Oregon :beercheer:


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

biscuit60, I also live in CenTX. I am purposely staying away from Killeen and San Antonio.


----------



## drifter0069 (Jan 6, 2011)

i live close to ft knox, and i fear if shtf major roads would be closed and movement would be impossible. we had some straight line winds a few years back that did quite a bit of damage and the military was driving around in hum-v's on loud speakers ordering everyone to stay indoors. i dont like being controlled like that.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I can see Holloman AFB from my front porch, (about 8 miles away).
Pros and cons for sure, but overall I feel safer.


----------

